# the best 3D sight scope combination



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

What do you concider the best sight and scope combo or just your best sight for 3D, I have a C.B.E. Micro lite with a classic archery scope with 4X, plus a super peep with yellow clarifier, but it seams that when I go to pins in my extrem some times I get better scores specialy on targets I missjudge, let me know :angel:


----------



## shooter07 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Sure-loc*

Sure-loc Supreme sight with a sure-loc black eagle scope... the lp light has to be the best add on on the market...


----------



## firestorm9mm (Jan 3, 2005)

I use a tox pro and a super d with a 8x lens


----------



## StevenB (Jun 2, 2002)

super D and CJ ANTS


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

There certainly is nothing wrong with your sight and scope combination.Thats a first class setup.I shoot sure-locs with classic scopes and lp lights.


----------



## kiwi3d (Oct 26, 2003)

*combo*

Copper john ants and shrewd 3xl scope :wink:


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sight & Scope*

Omega Systems Tri-Axis Sight & Titan 3D Scope


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

firestorm9mm said:


> I use a tox pro and a super d with a 8x lens



Good god man.....8X for 3D  How in the world do you know where you are on the target? Them rubber animals don't have spots. I thought it was bad enough with a 6X.


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

thanks a lot, but I still dont see any rings on them animals, I might need glasses, becouse higher X on my scope only makes it worst


----------

